# Grounding issue



## Teamepiphany037 (7 mo ago)

So I was riding my 2003 craftsman lt1000 down my driveway and when I got to the end it all of a sudden died and now the amp meter is all the way in the negatives. I checked every wire I replaced the fuses. I was thinking it was my starter solenoid but I don’t have one to replace it with to test if that’s the problem.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Teamepiphany, welcome to the forum.

I gather you traced the short circuit to the starter solenoid?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Is your battery still showing 12 volts?, have you checked this ?, if the battery is not reading, then you have an internal short in the battery, that is the only thing I can see that would pull the amp meter to negative, if there was a short on the amp meter side of the fuse, then the fuse would blow, the solenoid doesn't come into the situation at all, the battery cable connects to the solenoid and the hot wire to the ignition switch also connects to the same pole, but that is all it does, a connection point.

If the battery is holding 12 volts, have you checked the voltage at the battery pole on the solenoid?.


----------



## male2tom (4 mo ago)

You need to fix the cause . Your amp meter telling you lot, the burnt fuse will tell you what. Do you know what fuse? when you replaced fuse did it burnt out again? If not do you have all electric switches on . the fuse will tell you, if you forgot which one , you have to wait for it to let you know, Do not park where a fire can do lot damage. If you find burnt wire ,follow it see what it runs, remove from what it runs and tape it up. If ifuse still burns then it is wire if not it is what it runs Good luck to you, TOM


----------

